# Premier over Prime?



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Anyone use the Aquavitro Premier in their planted tank? I just picked some up and dosed yesterday when I rescaped my tank. It was the same price as Prime, and I tend to trust Seachem products in general. It doesn't detoxify ammonia, but in a properly cycled and well-planted tank I shouldn't have to worry about that anyway, right? I'll still have Prime on hand for my lesser planted tanks.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think plants can get rid of chloramines no matter what .. Which is what prime does. 
Also I'll point out aquavitro line is made by seachem 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

That's also what Premier does - it is a dechlorinator for planted tanks. I know Aquavitro is made by Seachem - that was my point. I'm going to give it a whirl because in general, I feel Seachem makes good products.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Is there any reason you want to use Premier over Prime? Planted and cycled tank aside, I would be hesitant of a product that actually can cause the release of ammonia into the tank. On their website they say 'predominately in the form of ammonium', but does that mean that some of the ammonia released in still going to be in a form that is toxic to fish? 

From a personal perspective, I can't see the benefits to using it, apart from it adding potassium to the water. However, based on a quick Google search, it doesn't seem to have garnered any negative reviews that I can find. 

The only problem I can see would be that if it does produce ammonium due to its reaction with chloramines, you may have to invest in a test kit that is able to distinguish between free and total ammonia simply because it may give you false readings if you use something like the API test kit.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I just read about it. I get what they're saying now . It doesn't need to neutralize something that the plants would use as their preferred "food ". I don't see the harm in using it as long as you have plants . It's a nice line . I have some of the aquavitro stuff and I like it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds like sodium thiosulfate with a bit of K mixed in.


----------

